
Did Reddit’s April Fool’s gag solve the issue of online hate speech? - cdmckay
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2017/04/in-memoriam-reddits-72-hour-live-graffiti-wall-as-a-social-experiment/
======
herbst
In fact there were several huge discussions about the U.S. Just planing the
flag in the middle over some already existing pieces and even the rainbow road
that most respected. Every American related thread was full of people
discussing politics. While i agree the result is wonderful the path was full
of hate and hate speech.

~~~
EJTH
To be fair the rainbow road thing was covering up most space and it wasn't
really that artistic, we all seen a rainbow...

Meanwhile the /r/lgbt community painted over flags from other subs that they
simply didn't like, but I guess hateful homosexuals can't be held accountable
for their actions... Why though? Its not a mental illness right?

